
Stanford expels student admitted with falsified sailing credentials - kyleblarson
https://www.stanforddaily.com/2019/04/07/stanford-expels-student-admitted-with-falsified-sailing-credentials/
======
stuffedBelly
A step in the right direction but hope universities could undo some damage by
admitting students who were previously rejected/waitlisted because they were
not "qualified" (ironically). Systematic cheating has always been there as
long as there is profit involved, but I am still extremely sad that it got its
way into all these so-called prestigious institutes...

~~~
NowThenGoodBad
Brief anecdote as potentially one of those rejected students who was not
"qualified":

The community college I went to has a special program with Stanford where the
faculty of the CC will, on a VERY rare occasion, nominate a student they feel
is mature, smart, and driven enough to a research program they collaborate on.

From my knowledge, every student who has gone into this program has gotten
into Stanford.

My transfer application was rejected 2 years in a row, so I was very honored
when, during the fall in which I had moved to NY for the school I accepted
admissions to, I received an email inviting me to the program.

I was also a bit frustrated, as you can imagine. So, my response was along the
lines of "thank you so much for this opportunity, but I'm not so sure
commuting 5000 miles each week is practical. Please let another qualified
applicant take my place."

A little more context: I had been at the CC for 6 years. The first 2 I almost
flunked out, but I turned that around into getting A's and being on the dean's
list every quarter. However, averaging 2 years of failed grades meant it would
take insanely long to get into the high 3.x's. But my history showed a
complete turnaround and ambitious drive towards a goal.

The fall a year later I received another email inviting me to the program. The
CC faculty were so used to having me around they just assumed I was still on
campus (several wrote me recommendation letters and I'm pretty sure I told
them I was transferring).

I responded in a similar fashion as I did the year prior, and then I proceeded
to start the PhD program early at my university.

My family doesn't have lots of money or connections. I was never a stellar
student (until that 3rd year at the CC and beyond) but I excelled at whatever
I set my sights on. I'm glad I went where I did. I did some really awesome
things, met some phenomenal people, and united with my better half. However,
same as the job search, I've always wondered if my potential place was taken
by someone who cheated, made themselves look legit especially when they
weren't, or otherwise finagled their way in.

I know I couldn't do it. That's why I stopped playing sports competitively.
The cheating was ridiculous and it was worse that the refs stood by it. I want
to be excellent and deserve that spot, not mediocre but dressed to look
excellent and getting that spot.

If those getting into top schools include cheaters, the likes of which have
come to light in the past weeks, then those people are going to get the
credibility from having that institution associated with them, the network
from being there, and so much more that benefits them and validates the lived
lie.

~~~
stuffedBelly
thanks for sharing. My own "prestigious" alma mater has been involved in the
scandal and I'm really worried the kind of message it sends to younger
generations...that money can move mountains and hard-work does not matter...

------
ActorNightly
They are only doing this because of the optics. If they really cared, they
would go back in history and pull all the degrees handed to people that
cheated their way in.

